
Gear manufacturer Black Diamond lost domain bdel.com, putting climbers at risk - foobarbecue
http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en_US/page?cid=recalls
======
foobarbecue
In February, Black Diamond recently issued a recall of carabiners and runners.
I had been travelling, returned, and decided to check if my safety-critical
equipment was affected by the recall. I was greeted by broken links to the
domain bdel.com, which Black Diamond controlled until recently.

The Internet Archive has one of the recalls, but not the other.

I would email Black Diamond, but their support address is also at bdel.com,
and I can't call them because it's past hours. So I guess I'll just climb
without checking the gear, since I've been using it for years.

I guess this illustrates that losing a domain can put people in danger, and
how valuable the Internet Archive can be.

